
JavaScript - Named Function Expressions and the IE dilemma - krisk
http://erjjones.github.com/blog/nfe_dilemma.html
======
mproud
I don’t know what this link is supposed to point to, but Google shows me this:
<http://kiro.me/blog/nfe_dilemma.html>

~~~
krisk
Well, this is embarrassing. Yes, the link is
<http://kiro.me/blog/nfe_dilemma.html>

------
bornonthebull
Link broken.

~~~
krisk
Totally my bad. It's <http://kiro.me/blog/nfe_dilemma.html>

